# Sbiedrv.sys failed. Stop Code page_fault_in_nonpaged_area



## smallchild (Feb 24, 2017)

i am stuck in the blue screen of death. every time i turn on my laptop it comes and computer restarts, it happens again. endless loop. it says sbiedrv.sys failed and the stop code is page_fault_in_nonpaged_area.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

go into Safe Mode and try uninstalling Sandboxie from there.


----------

